# Large clots in AF after failed cycle



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

This may be TMI for some but I just wondered if anyone else has had really quite big (like bigger than a 50p piece) clots in AF after a failed cycle.  The pain is pretty intense and takes my breath away and I've passed three of these really big clots today.  An extra weird thing (and this is really gross - sorry!) is they are not 100% blood, they appear to be about 80% patches of blood with clear jelly stuff in between the blood clots.  If you look at my history you'll understand why I'm wondering if this could be the reason for my repeated implantation failures.  Is it a sign of abnormal womb lining I wonder?


----------

